# Ever hear of D.A. Brand harness



## BiologyBrain (Jul 9, 2015)

I'm looking to buy a harness on the cheap (but hopefully not bad quality) and came across one that looks nice and is listed as _"D.A." brand and "imported"_. From the photos it looks like the leather is thick (not the super thin India and China stuff that always gets a bad rep). *Has anyone heard of that brand and know where it is imported from? *

I initially was just looking for a surcingle to use for training. Then I thought that since my goal is to drive, if I could find an affordable (better word than cheap, right?) harness to start out with for training and our first few drives (if we progress that far), my money would be better spent on the whole harness rather than just a surcingle. *Is that reasonable?* 

I know I could go with nylon instead of leather, but most of the nylon harnesses I'm seeing are about the same price as this leather one. I'd rather pay for leather instead of nylon, unless I just get a surcingle. None of the stores around me have either a surcingle or harnesses, so I'm stuck ordering. 

Starlie is also kind of an odd size since she's 13-3HH and in some areas more horse sized, but in others more pony sized. Really I guess her size is most like an Arab except maybe her bodacious booty, although the Arab sized fly-mask I have for her is a bit too big for her. Using a D-ring snaffle in her mouth, her bridle head stall measures 42" or so. Her girth is about 60" around (although that measurement could be off since she's rather difficult to measure there sometimes since she has muscle spasms sometimes when I touch her there). I haven't measured her elsewhere yet, but will do so ASAP. 

Starlie is still an unknown factor since I've been unable to do much with her since her bucking episode. However, I still think she has the makings of a good horse once I figure out what her issue is. I plan on continuing her training now that I'm finally healed. I plan on lots of ground driving and long-lining. We've already started some desensitizing to dragging things by me leading her while I drag pool noodles and long poles beside her. She did well on that. When she's not having her muscle spasm bucking fits (or whatever that I'm still trying to figure out) she is a wonderfully level headed horse to work with and handle.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

There are pieces missing......would you mind sharing the price? 
I can get a biothane harness from the Amish man up the road for about $300. He makes most of it in his shop, so custom sizes are no problem. I have been using the one from him for 2 1/2 years, and it shows no wear, except for the elastic girth cover. 

I bet he would do a sort of lay away for you, so you didn't have to pay it all at once. Here it is on a horse...


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Never mind about the missing pieces....I see it! Sorry!


----------



## BiologyBrain (Jul 9, 2015)

It's $110 plus $15 shipping.


----------



## BiologyBrain (Jul 9, 2015)

I took a chance & bought it.

I'll see what it's like when I get it. Hopefully I'll get Starlie wearing it and in training ASAP. I have my fingers crossed anyway!


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

If it is Indian leather, and I bet it is, I would send it back and not even unroll the pieces. That stuff is bonded leather, so it does not absorb oil, and the it dry rots. 

I had a friend but one for her daughter, and the girth strap snapped the FIRST time we put it on the horse...thank heavens we had not hooked a cart to it!! She tossed it in the trash....lesson learned.... $100 lost.


----------



## BiologyBrain (Jul 9, 2015)

I guess I'll see when I get it. :-/


----------

